

Microsoft could pitch in $1-3 billion toward Dell privatization - velodrome
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/microsoft-could-pitch-in-1-billion-3-billion-towards-dell-privatization/

======
pbw
The article says Dell would be valued at $22B such that Microsoft would be a
"bit player" with $1-3B. Yet it says Microsoft would "influence the direction
of the company" and could "push back against such plans" [to reinvent itself
away from being just a PC vendor].

How does a "bit player" with a minority investment influence a company? How
does that work, why does the company care what the "bit player" says or wants?
It already has the money, where is the leverage?

